# White skirt tetra with shrimp hanging out of his mouth...



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2007)

One of my white skirts is hanging in the back of the tank with half an amano shrimp hanging out of his mouth. I noticed him an hour ago. He's pumping his mouth as much as he can. All my amano's are a good inch long. I suppose he'll get him down eventually.

I haven't been all that thrilled with my white skirts before this anyway. :boxing: They're not worthy of such a fine meal. [-(


----------



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2007)

Well he got most of it down. There was just a little bit of the tail left that fell out.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

Did you update your sig?

Im sorry but I had to ask. Sucks that it happened though. I had a similar experience with my 2 test cherry shrimp in the 20 with the Keyholes. Keyholes are all juvenile and still only about 2-3" long, first time I have ever seen them team up on something before and it will probably be the last. While it was fun to watch, it wasnt nice to see.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes, I did just update my signature.


----------

